# Two new litters



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

15 babies in one day. Unexpectedly, the serious runt was in the litter of six, not the litter of nine! Some judicious animal husbandry is probably in order with that one.  I love the markings, so more's the pity. Definitely at least one more merle. Not sure whether the light colors will be more seal point Siamese or something new and interesting. I think there may be one blue in the litter of nine, also. The skin shade is just a touch lighter than the other dark ones.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oof, agreed. That poor little runty one needs to go. Even if that one made it to weaning, it'll have health issues its whole life.


----------

